# drawer fronts



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello guys/gals. I'm waiting on some red oak to dry so I'm trying to nail down my exact plan for this project. Its basically a small chest of drawers 42 high 22 wide 18 deep. My question is attaching the drawer fronts to the drawer. Which is better half blinds or making a box then attaching the front. The only plywood in this project are the drawer bottoms. Sides and back will be Frame and panel. I want this to be as traditional as possible also would like it to last 200 years or so. Thanks for the info. cant find the right info online (I hate the internet). Also have to put hidden casters on the bottom, its for an older lady she wants to be able to move it if she wants? Any advice on that would be helpful but that shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Are the drawer fronts going to have an overlay all around…say 1/2 inch? If so, I think it would be easier to attach the fronts after the drawers have been installed. That way you can line 'em with the others.

That is the way I did our kitchen remodel.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108347


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Applied drawer fronts are always easier, but it all depends on the type of drawer slide you choose.

With wooden slides, I build drawers with integral fronts. HB dovetails at the front, and through DT at the rear. That is the traditional approach, but you lose the smooth action of metal slides and full extension.

With side mount ball bearing slides or soft close undermount slides, an applied drawer front works best. Because the front is attached after the box is constructed, you can use HB or through dovetails with equal success.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

My fault guys, The drawers will have an overlay. And the lady wants modern drawer slides that's the other thing she ask for beside casters. Nice kitchen Stringer, I love that silver ware drawer.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Nice kitchen Stringer, I love that silver ware drawer.
> - jwmalone


Thank you, sir. It has been a hit with all who see it. I like it also.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Blum-Drawer-Front-Adjuster/dp/B0006HFBGU

this is the best way to attach a drawer front …....very secure ..and also have some movement for adjusting fronts …... then after its tighten you can put screws in very bottom under the drawer bottom


----------

